# Help me find new RED Crucial Ballistix Tracers 2x2gig ddr2 REDS



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2008)

i want 8gig's of the new RED Crucial Ballistix Tracers 2x2gig ddr2 kits.

if you live in Idaho... PLEASE drive over to Crucial and get 2 sets for me! 

otherwise... help me find them online.

i want the RED ones like these....

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2008/03/17/crucial_ballistix_tracer_red_pc-6400_4gb/1


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 27, 2008)

have you tried to call crucial?
this seems like a hard find, couldn't find them anywhere...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> have you tried to call crucial?
> this seems like a hard find, couldn't find them anywhere...



i may have to do that.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 27, 2008)

I haven't found any yet.


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 27, 2008)

ive seen people on other threads with them so you can buy them somewhere, but i wonder if they are even goin to be available through online stores...?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2008)

i have yet to find them anywhere at all.


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 27, 2008)

yea i know hard find!


----------



## Duxx (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow, those are some very VERY attractive sticks of RAM.  If you do find them.... well I might just have to sell my tracers and pick these up.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2008)

BTW... 4x1gig's of tracers are now for sale!


----------



## Duxx (Mar 27, 2008)

^^^ Lol.  800 or 1066?


----------



## Duxx (Mar 27, 2008)

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-116-CR&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=813

Anybody know if overclockers ships to the US?


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 27, 2008)

Buy a box of them from Crucial and sell them back to us


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Buy a box of them from Crucial and sell them back to us



great idea! how much you think that'll cost? 10 x $150 = $1500. wowzers!


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 27, 2008)

they are only selling them over seas for now. Find somewhere there to ship em if you want them that bad!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> ive seen people on other threads with them so you can buy them somewhere, but i wonder if they are even goin to be available through online stores...?



most ppl that have them are on XS.... they seem to have a hookup.


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 27, 2008)

id buy some if ya did that : )


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> they are only selling them over seas for now. Find somewhere there to ship em if you want them that bad!



why the hell would crucial ship the first batch half way around the F***ing world?


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 27, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> most ppl that have them are on XS.... they seem to have a hookup.



yea in know...to bad they're not as cool as us over at tpu, even though im a member there ive only logged on like twice


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 27, 2008)

they were testing there as they knew we wouldnt stand it if they were crap....lol j/k

Did find these tho.....http://www.crucial.com/store/partspecs.aspx?IMODULE=BL2KIT25664AL804

Here is your red kit....try them they may ship it to ya!....http://www.crucial.com/eu/store/partspecs.aspx?IMODULE=BL2KIT25664AR804


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> yea in know...to bad they're not as cool as us over at tpu, even though im a member there ive only logged on like twice



TPU is the COOLEST tech forum on the net. i can say asshole and not get banned.


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 27, 2008)

haha i just emailed Crucial and this is what they sent me back...

Hello,

Thank you for contacting Crucial.  Due to higher than anticipated seasonal demand, we expect to reply to your e-mail within three to five business days.  For faster service, you may also contact our online chat service at http://www.crucial.com/support, Monday through Friday, 7 a.m. to 6 p.m. (Mountain Time).  For immediate order status information, you can also find our self-service options through this link.

At Crucial, we are committed to providing high-quality parts and reliable service and support, and we appreciate your interest in our company and products.

Regards,

Crucial Service and Support


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 27, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> great idea! how much you think that'll cost? 10 x $150 = $1500. wowzers!



I thought you ran a PC shop. My bad


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 27, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> TPU is the COOLEST tech forum on the net. i can say asshole and not get banned.



i agree...out of all the forms im a member of this is like the only one i go to! 
 TPU


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 27, 2008)

EDIT: post #19 with links!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I thought you ran a PC shop. My bad



i do... i just dont currently have $1500. people arent buying stuff from me.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 27, 2008)

You sold the block that I wanted to buy from you LOL

I know the feeling, my PC repair store(I work for) has been going slowwww for the last few months(good thing we do other things)American Express cut our limit down because we were not using it.......


Damn I should of bought my copy of Vista off of you.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> You sold the block that I wanted to buy from you LOL
> 
> I know the feeling, my PC repair store(I work for) has been going slowwww for the last few months(good thing we do other things)American Express cut our limit down because we were not using it.......



which block?

EDIT: oh... duh.... i still have it... im using it. sorry.


----------



## erocker (Mar 27, 2008)

I also would love two sets.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 27, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> which block?
> 
> EDIT: oh... duh.... i still have it... im using it. sorry.



Its all good.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2008)

LOL!!! i just gave away a $99 keyboard and 4 $30+ games and now im tryig to buy $340 in ram.

i guess it could be worse.... it' could be ddr3. OH NOES! BTW... has anyone noticed my new board?


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 27, 2008)

Keep it and crack 3DMark06's ass in half!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Keep it and crack 3DMark06's ass in half!!!



LOL! i just need about $3000 for 3 9800GTX's, 4gig's of DDR3, what else?


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 27, 2008)

I did, nice price on it. 


BUT sad to say I bit the built and bought the ASUS 790i Ultra today.


I have bought plenty of stuff here at the TPU, and I bet one of these days I'll be buying from you. 

The retail vista is a steal!!!!


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 27, 2008)

I would be interested in a set. If they were avaliable.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2008)

blkhogan said:


> I would be interested in a set. If they were avaliable.



im working on it.... give me a day or so to talk with crucial. i may order a LOT of them.

BTW... your board shipped today. i'll send you the tracking number tomorrow.


----------



## Duxx (Mar 27, 2008)

Fit.. if you get a good deal on those babies, be sure and let me know I may be interested.


----------



## erocker (Mar 27, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> im working on it.... give me a day or so to talk with crucial. i may order a LOT of them.
> 
> BTW... your board shipped today. i'll send you the tracking number tomorrow.



Please DO let me know!  Red sticks will look mighty fine in my TPU game server.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2008)

like i said.... i've got to call them in the morning. i'll work up a TPU group rate. maybe $135 a set or so.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 27, 2008)

That would be sick!  I'd probably take some; I just need someone to buy my stuff.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 27, 2008)

I have 6 sticks of Tracer Ram here, that I would be selling to get my hands on some red!!!!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 27, 2008)

Wait what so much betther with the red then the blue Tracers? Besides that the have 2GB sticks.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Wait what so much betther with the red then the blue Tracers? Besides that the have 2GB sticks.



RED are the limited edition. they would go better with my ATI cards.

i have 4x1gig sticks of 1066mhz tracers in black i need to sell.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 27, 2008)

It will be a _TeH Great Flood of TPU Black Tracer Ram_ LOL


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 27, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> RED are the limited edition. they would go better with my ATI cards.
> 
> i have 4x1gig sticks of 1066mhz tracers in black i need to sell.



You mean they would go better strictly Color matching wise or performance wise?


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 27, 2008)

Dude Aphex that ram looks SLICK.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 27, 2008)

Ah I see, thank you. They do look very nice indeed. I just thought they were better or something, you know lower timings or higher frequencey, do they overclock better?


----------



## Duxx (Mar 27, 2008)

Completely for looks .  May be better hand picked but who knows, they are slick as shit though.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> You mean they would go better strictly Color matching wise or performance wise?



looks! red PCB, red heatspreader, red leds... how F***ing cool is that?!?!

im tired of green and black ram. i want something COOL. the red will go great with my 2 3870x2's.

performance wise.... crucial has the BEST 2x2gig kit out right now.(yours included)


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 27, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> looks! red PCB, red heatspreader, red leds... how F***ing cool is that?!?!
> 
> im tired of green and black ram. i want something COOL. the red will go great with my 2 3870x2's.
> 
> performance wise.... crucial has the BEST 2x2gig kit out right now.(yours included)



I understand, unfourntantly my RAM has not been OCing as nicely as I thought they would, but that might be my MB as much as I hate to say it.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 27, 2008)

Sapphire needs to start making their "Pure" motherboard series again with white PCB.  Then they need to dabble in Pure 3870s and Pure DDR2 






Definitely the most unique motherboard I have ever seen.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> I understand, unfourntantly my RAM has not been OCing as nicely as I thought they would, but that might be my MB as much as I hate to say it.



yeah,,,, read the review in the first post. the 2x2gig's clock about the same as the 2x1gigs do.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 27, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Sapphire needs to start making their "Pure" motherboard series again with white PCB.  Then they need to dabble in Pure 3870s and Pure DDR2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow the White Board and RED slots look very appealing. Me likes.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Sapphire needs to start making their "Pure" motherboard series again with white PCB.  Then they need to dabble in Pure 3870s and Pure DDR2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i like the color... but not that AMD chip socket...yuck!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 27, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> yeah,,,, read the review in the first post. the 2x2gig's clock about the same as the 2x1gigs do.



Yeah, something about having 4x1GB reduces OCing capabilities. Thats would deff be another plus to get the Red Versions.

So has anyone found out were we can purchase these yet?


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 27, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i like the color... but not that AMD chip socket...yuck!



But that would be removed with a good 3ed party cooler anyways.


The back has ATi in big red letters to I believe.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah, something about having 4x1GB reduces OCing capabilities. Thats would deff be another plus to get the Red Versions.
> 
> So has anyone found out were we can purchase these yet?



no... i've got all 4 gig's to 1260mhz in my maximus. 

i'll be getting 4x2gig sticks now. i dont need them to OC too far though. the q6700 is easy to please...memory wise.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 27, 2008)

I wish they kept going with that color scheme, or at least a white PCB.  Only company I've seen do it.  Sadly, they stopped with skt939.  Now they're black with rainbow slots :shadedshu

And yes, it does have a huge red ATi logo on the back.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 27, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> no... i've got all 4 gig's to 1260mhz in my maximus.
> 
> i'll be getting 4x2gig sticks now. i dont need them to OC too far though. the q6700 is easy to please...memory wise.



Curse you!! jk, It must be my board than... It won't boot with anything higher than like 1020. Can't wait for at least a bios update. What were your volts for that speed, you remember?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2008)

QUESTION.... WHY THE HELL>....... everytime i start a thread it grows WAY faster then most other threads? 

i mean, come on.... 10 pages for a giveaway that lasted a week? my for sale thread is like 12 pages going on 13 now. my machine thread is like 8 pages. 

i must have interesting threads i guess.

thanks guys for "being so interested" LOL!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Curse you!! jk, It must be my board than... It won't boot with anything higher than like 1020. Can't wait for at least a bios update. What were your volts for that speed, you remember?



like 2.24v. maximus is a WIZARD with overclocking man. i cant tell you how good this board is.


----------



## mrw1986 (Mar 27, 2008)

I thought I read somewhere that these didn't have Microns in them anymore, am I wrong?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> I thought I read somewhere that these didn't have Microns in them anymore, am I wrong?



they have micron D9H??'s they are just a more dense version of the d9gmh's.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 27, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> QUESTION.... WHY THE HELL>....... everytime i start a thread it grows WAY faster then most other threads?
> 
> i mean, come on.... 10 pages for a giveaway that lasted a week? my for sale thread is like 12 pages going on 13 now. my machine thread is like 8 pages.
> 
> ...



You're just an awesome guy fit


----------



## trt740 (Mar 27, 2008)

glad you got your reds Fits but wheres my e8500


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2008)

trt740 said:


> glad you got your reds Fits but wheres my e8500



i havent got my reds yet... e8500 is NOWHERE TO BE FOUND!!! i think it's a mythical CPU. it's not real. 

LOL! i need 2 packs of REDS!


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 27, 2008)

I want them now fits! Why have you not gotten any yet? I am very dissapointed in you. Come on I should have gotten them already


----------



## nflesher87 (Mar 27, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> I thought I read somewhere that these didn't have Microns in them anymore, am I wrong?



lol crucial is just the division of micron that sells that ram
however micron also sells their ICs to other companies, I HIGHLY doubt they'd purchase ICs from another IC manufacturer...


----------



## trt740 (Mar 27, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i havent got my reds yet... e8500 is NOWHERE TO BE FOUND!!! i think it's a mythical CPU. it's not real.
> 
> LOL! i need 2 packs of REDS!



bought a e3110 while I was waiting, supposed to match a E8500s binning.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2008)

good lord!!!! i made 140 posts in less than 24hours!

crucial = micron


----------



## mrw1986 (Mar 27, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> lol crucial is just the division of micron that sells that ram
> however micron also sells their ICs to other companies, I HIGHLY doubt they'd purchase ICs from another IC manufacturer...



Right, but now all the Ballistix are manufactured not using Microns. They use double-sided chips now.

EDIT: Well, they are probably Microns, but not as good as the D9GMH...but probably less sensitive to voltage.


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 27, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> Right, but now all the Ballistix are manufactured not using Microns. They use double-sided chips now.
> 
> EDIT: Well, they are probably Microns, but not as good as the D9GMH...but probably less sensitive to voltage.



they are still great OCers


----------



## mrw1986 (Mar 27, 2008)

I still take my AxeRAM


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2008)

the red tracers ARE confirmed micron D9 chips. they are just a different density then the 1gig sticks.

i talked to crucial this morning. they said we can get a 10% discount if we can order 20 sets or more. im in for 2 sets and i think you guys need about 4-6 more. so thats 8 sets. 

i can get them as soon as i get the money.


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 27, 2008)

what exactly is a "set" how many are in a set?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> what exactly is a "set" how many are in a set?



each kit is a set of 2 2gig sticks. each set/kit will cost around $150 each.

1 2x2gig kit = 4gig's = $150

2 2x2gig kits = 8gig's = $300


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey fit, want to lend me $150 and I'll pay you back when I sell some of my stuff?


----------



## mrw1986 (Mar 27, 2008)

Meh, don't think its worth it. But thats me. Also I'm nVidia, so red would be cheating!


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 27, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> each kit is a set of 2 2gig sticks. each set/kit will cost around $150 each.
> 
> 1 2x2gig kit = 4gig's = $150
> 
> 2 2x2gig kits = 8gig's = $300



oh ok thats what i was thinking just not sure...

so we would have to buy 20 or more sets "to get discount" lol thats $3000 sry dont have that much money man


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 27, 2008)

but seriously if you do get some and sell them for less then retail ill buy them!


----------



## Azazel (Mar 27, 2008)

hmm i found it in crucial uk...but thats no use...but how about this http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7...e_Ram_Cooler_-_Red_LED_EC-MSWR.html?tl=g40c18

just get a regular black ballistic and change the heat spreader


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 27, 2008)

Um...............................

No.

The reb PCB is what's especially hot to me about this RAM.  There's always either green or black.  BLECH.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2008)

so how do i get the red PCB if i do that? 

you guys don't understand. i want the RED,RED,RED! money is not an issue here. finding them is.


----------



## Hawk1 (Mar 27, 2008)

azazel said:


> hmm i found it in crucial uk...but thats no use...but how about this http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7...e_Ram_Cooler_-_Red_LED_EC-MSWR.html?tl=g40c18
> 
> just get a regular black ballistic and change the heat spreader



Then you would have red and green LED's, rather than just red. Also, the PCB is red on the new ones, rather than black on the normal tracers.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 27, 2008)

ah...kk....


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 27, 2008)

azazel said:


> ah...kk....



I love how you just got _bombarded_ by three people posting the same thing ROFL.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 27, 2008)

i know


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 27, 2008)

Don't feel bad.  We've all fallen in love with lady red tracer, and you for a moment suggested an alternate woman, and we were infuriated at the inferiority of her compared to our woman


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2008)

yeah,,, for all of you that are thinking about telling me to go with the corsair 2x2gig's or the ocz 2x2gig's.... NO!!! the crucial ballistix tracers perform better than both of them. 

im getting 8gig's of the REDS and thats it. dont try to change my mind. dont tell me the price is too much. just FIND THE F***ING THINGS FOR ME!


----------



## Azazel (Mar 27, 2008)

lol haha i see  well when you put int like that ..... hehe...i can see why...


----------



## Azazel (Mar 27, 2008)

im still looking.... .....its a mission


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 27, 2008)

damn these bastards are hard to find! i think there should be a reward for whoever finds them first!


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 27, 2008)

A free set!


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 27, 2008)

that will wrk just fine


----------



## xazraelx (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm down for a set too 

I hate my newegg ones, I despise the blue lights.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey I thought they didn't make 2GB Crucial Ballistix Tracer.

This kit says "4GB kit (2GBx2), Ballistix Tracer 240-pin DIMM (with LEDs), DDR2 PC2-6400 memory module" but has them pictured as the Black ones?

http://www.crucial.com/store/partspecs.aspx?IMODULE=BL2KIT25664AL804

and then here they have the same thing except in the Picture they are red and the price is in Eruos?

http://www.crucial.com/uk/store/partspecs.aspx?IMODULE=BL2KIT25664AR804

Edit: I really think that the first link are the RED ones!!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 27, 2008)

Or I have found this but it is in the UK.

http://www.crucial.com/uk/promo/index.aspx?prog=UKLP_TRACERRED

They ship around the world.

Every site I have gone to will link to either the first two links or this one.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 27, 2008)

they dont have any in stock though...
when i tried it it gave me a big red X


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2008)

overclockersuk wont ship to america and neither will crucial uk. crucial US said they'll be available next week from newegg


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 27, 2008)

Hmmm perplexing....


----------



## Azazel (Mar 27, 2008)

wait a week then


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 27, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> overclockersuk wont ship to america and neither will crucial uk. crucial US said they'll be available next week from newegg



Well at this link http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=721045&posted=1#post721045

It says "Ship-to Country:" and you can select USA or yeah just wait the week, thats some good news.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 27, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> overclockersuk wont ship to america and neither will crucial uk. crucial US said they'll be available next week from newegg



Damn it man! I just bought another kit of my 2x1gb Tracers! I do have to say its best to wait that week and get it from the egg. You know their return policy for Newegg, so I think its a good deal to go with! Can't wait to see how they do for ya man!


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 28, 2008)

dude that one week is going to feel like a year for fit


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey does NewEgg have them yet? I still don't see them?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 13, 2008)

i've given up.... these were supposed to be out a week and a half ago.

im moving on to ddr3.


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 13, 2008)

have faith my friends, I'm sending an email now to my contact at Micron to see what up, and if there's any possibility of getting a review sample


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i've given up.... these were supposed to be out a week and a half ago.
> 
> im moving on to ddr3.



 wow still nothing


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 13, 2008)

Fits don't give up for it! You still have so much to go for with them! Its like any other hardware. They have delays... don't worry about that! They will be out. 
Just think of these as your last set before you really have to go DDR3!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 13, 2008)

Damn, I had expected these to be out already. I myself was thinking of going the red tracers.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 13, 2008)

You ain't kidding Wareagle! I was waiting myself, but went with another kit of my tracers! There is still time! They'll come out some year...


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 14, 2008)

look for a possible review sometime soon 

Also, they are now exclusively available at Crucial.com until being available at US retailers (which I was unable to get a date on)


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 14, 2008)

Dibbs On Your Lanfest??????


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 14, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Dibbs On Your Lanfest??????



haha possibly, I'll let you know 
who knows I may even keep those and sell the reds, not sure yet


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2008)

lets see some red tracers that are DDR3 1600

FTW


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 14, 2008)

If they are limited edition then arent they suppose to be limited in supply? 

i must say they would look the dogs balls in my system its all red and black.


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 14, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> If they are limited edition then arent they suppose to be limited in supply?



I've not heard whether these are technically limited edition but are being considered special edition


----------



## erocker (Apr 14, 2008)

Where's the Crucial guy?  He should see this thread.


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 14, 2008)

erocker said:


> Where's the Crucial guy?  He should see this thread.



we have a crucial rep on the forum? lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 14, 2008)

I didn't think we had one! like the OCZ rep that comes and goes... wait... its been forever in a day since I saw him.. lol


----------



## cdawall (Apr 14, 2008)

found some
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=183541


----------



## erocker (Apr 14, 2008)

I swear I remember him from a while back.  I know there's a Mushkin guy too, so I may be remembering incorrectly.
2.2V's on these things at DDR2 800?  I like the red and all, but I don't know....


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 14, 2008)

erocker said:


> 2.2V's on these things at DDR2 800?  I like the red and all, but I don't know....



that's been the standard for ballistix DDR2 since they were released
nice thing about that is they'll run stock settings about ~1.8V (my lanfest do at least) so all the 2.2 stock voltage does is give you that much more warrantied OC headroom


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 14, 2008)

too bad i cant view the thread. can somone PM the guy? i heard he wants $140.

let me know the info guys. thanks.


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 14, 2008)

yeah I can't view that thread for some reason either


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 14, 2008)

Yeah its because to view the FS thread on that forum you need to be a registered member and have like more than 30 posts.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 14, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah its because to view the FS thread on that forum you need to be a registered member and have like more than 30 posts.



more than 100posts

and he has been pm'd so don't flood his inbox


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 14, 2008)

cdawall said:


> more than 100posts
> 
> and he has been pm'd so don't flood his inbox



I can't even view it yet lol. I might just buy a whole bunch from Crucial and sell them for like $200 Here? Anyone buying?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 14, 2008)

i've already contacted crucial. they said they will be at newegg this week.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 15, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i've already contacted crucial. they said they will be at newegg this week.



I always  knew history repeats itself, but dam.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 16, 2008)

GUESS WHAT!!!! I FOUND THEM AND THEY ARE IN STOCK!!!!!!!!!!!

$140 get them while they last!!

http://www.priceguidenetwork.com/product.php?productid=74802628&xid=6b217f1c6f06e01cedbaa9521290c7a0


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 17, 2008)

someone buy my maximus so i can get these!!!!


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> someone buy my maximus so i can get these!!!!



it's called a credit card 
buy the ram now
sell the mobo in within a month
pay CC company


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 17, 2008)

it's called... MAXED OUT!

JUST got the board today. it's NEW IN BOX!


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> it's called... MAXED OUT!
> 
> JUST got the board today. it's NEW IN BOX!



ouch


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 17, 2008)

WOOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148180


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> WOOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148180



Nice but its actually cheaper on that other site. Tisk tisk tisk Neweg.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 17, 2008)

so from what i can tell these are just the same as the black ones only different color am i right or wrong? need blue version or some with blue led's at least
edit: but this would go good with my spider theme...to bad they dont have a 1066 kit


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 17, 2008)

ah yes... wrong!!! red PCB, red LEDs, RED everything!!! it's all about being sexy!


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> ah yes... wrong!!! red PCB, red LEDs, RED everything!!! it's all about being sexy!



haha i have nothing against red its just that i have so many blue leds as it is and tbh the red and green on the tracers is starting to get kinda old...looks like Christmas 24/7


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 17, 2008)

The LEDs on the reds are all red.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 17, 2008)

yes,,,,, even the underlighting.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 17, 2008)

i know but dont think that would look all that great on my gigabyte board...they have that weird blue colors scheme going on...so i thought blue might not look so bad!


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 17, 2008)

Yeah, I wanted some of these, but then when I went with a DFI board with orange/yellow slots, that was pretty much out of the question.


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 17, 2008)

jbunch07 I have the lanfest that I did a review on back in like october which are strictly blue led (same as tracers, just that the top activity leds are removed)(tracers also have blue leds boardside)
I may be willing to sell them if I like these reds enough


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 17, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> jbunch07 I have the lanfest that I did a review on back in like october which are strictly blue led (same as tracers, just that the top activity leds are removed)(tracers also have blue leds boardside)
> I may be willing to sell them if I like these reds enough



yea the lanfest look good but i cant find them anywhere?
besides im really looking to get about 4-8 gigs of 1066mhz ram...
but thanks for the offer though


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 17, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> yea the lanfest look good but i cant find them anywhere?
> besides im really looking to get about 4-8 gigs of 1066mhz ram...
> but thanks for the offer though



they're special edition ram, therefor limited quantities were made

and when are people going to realize that it doesn't matter if a set of D9s is rated 667, 800, or 1066 lol


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 17, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> they're special edition ram, therefor limited quantities were made
> 
> and when are people going to realize that it doesn't matter if a set of D9s is rated 667, 800, or 1066 lol



i realize that but i dont think you have 4 gigs of them? or do you...?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 17, 2008)

I want DDR 3 red tracers


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 17, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I want DDR 3 red tracers



pfft i whish i had that much money


----------



## paybackdaman (Apr 17, 2008)

the egg had them...i didn't bother reading through the posts to see if anybody else had found them on there...but here is the link.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148180


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 17, 2008)

got them in btw, expect the review in the next few days


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 17, 2008)

yeah... i posted that last night.

newegg is the cheapest so far at only $149.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148180

crucial is $169.99
http://www.crucial.com/store/partspecs.aspx?IMODULE=BL2KIT25664AR804


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 17, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> got them in btw, expect the review in the next few days



you dick!!


----------



## paybackdaman (Apr 17, 2008)

eh...too many posts. lol. Tell us what you think...i'll stick with me Patriot sticks.


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> you dick!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 17, 2008)

trade you something for them!


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> trade you something for them!



hehe maybe, I'll let you know after the review


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 17, 2008)

awesomeness!


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 17, 2008)

Oh Nflesher, I can't wait! Wanting to know if I need to sell the 4 sticks I have!


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 18, 2008)

damn i feel so stupid i didnt know they were 2gb x2 4gb kit....ill just buy 2 kits!
pending on the review that is...


----------



## spearman914 (Apr 18, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> you dick!!



Hey at lunch today Jimmy called me a CAMELDICK!! A CAMELDICK!! How did Jimmy even come up with that?


EDIT: W00000000T!!!!!!!!! KEVJUMBA


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 25, 2008)

as promised 

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Crucial/Ballistix_Tracer_Red/


----------



## trt740 (Apr 25, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> as promised
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Crucial/Ballistix_Tracer_Red/



did you test them in your maximus? and if so how did they do?


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 25, 2008)

TechFuzion is going to have a little surprise for you guys soon regarding these, but sadly, it is not a sweepstakes for them


----------



## Azazel (Apr 25, 2008)

ghost101 said:


> Anyone in london want to buy a set of these with me
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-116-CR&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=813
> 
> That way we can reduce the shipping. Effective cost will be £79.45 per set.



hmmm...i may consider...how can you deliver it to multiple addresses...


----------



## Azazel (Apr 25, 2008)

ghost101 said:


> We'd meet up somewhere.



k...il check my account....il pm you if i have enough money


----------



## trt740 (Apr 25, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> as promised
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Crucial/Ballistix_Tracer_Red/



Hey bro try them with a high FSB bet they don't do well. Check and see if I'm right.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 26, 2008)

ghost101 said:


> Surely thats more of a limitation of the motherboard rather than RAM.



nope with transcend axe ram DDR2 1200 I could do  570fsb with OCZ Flex 2 DDR2 1150 480fsb


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 26, 2008)

is there a uber badass set of ram that can do 1200mhz+?


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 26, 2008)

trt740 said:


> nope with transcend axe ram DDR2 1200 I could do  570fsb with OCZ Flex 2 DDR2 1150 480fsb



are you talking the OCZ 2x2gb kit? or 2x1gb?
and I'll check the fsb capabilities sunday or monday when I get back but who knows, I'm not expecting them to perform like 1gb modules as no 2gb modules can


----------



## trt740 (Apr 26, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> are you talking the OCZ 2x2gb kit? or 2x1gb?
> and I'll check the fsb capabilities sunday or monday when I get back but who knows, I'm not expecting them to perform like 1gb modules as no 2gb modules can



2gbx2sticks  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227299


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 26, 2008)

trt740 said:


> 2gbx2sticks  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227299



ahhhh I see, not bad, these ballistix could've been rated for that IMO or at least 1000

I'll have to look into getting those in to compare


----------



## trt740 (Apr 26, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> ahhhh I see, not bad, these ballistix could've been rated for that IMO or at least 1000
> 
> I'll have to look into getting those in to compare



no it's very bad they won't do anywhere near there rated speed they are crap.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 26, 2008)

im pretty confident that the REDS can do a lot better then nflesher found in his review. from what i gather, he only tested them at the stock voltage. 

i will soon find out. crucial has shipped me my pair for review on www.techfuzion.net


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 26, 2008)

oh sweet! I hope so! That would be sweet if able!


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 26, 2008)

He ran them at 2.2V and 2.3V didn't he?


----------



## DOM (Apr 26, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> He ran them at 2.2V and 2.3V didn't he?



yea only got 6Mhz more with .1v


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 26, 2008)

Fit will push 3V through them if he has to


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 26, 2008)

not that high. matbe 2.4v


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 26, 2008)

TPU has just done a review on these sticks


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 26, 2008)

uh... duh... that's what we are talking about. nflesher did the review.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 26, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> uh... duh... that's what we are talking about. nflesher did the review.



sorry i just wasnt willing to track back through 8 pages of posts. just read it this morning. i apologise for the seemingly irrelevant post beforehand


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 26, 2008)

it's ok... we all do that. 

does anyone else have a set of these yet? it seems like everyone likes them but no one is willing to buy a pair.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 26, 2008)

I go with ram thats 1066 stock... But, know a few people that would buy them if the reviews go quite right...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 26, 2008)

honestly... im gonna be using the reds in my main machine. they wont be OCed that far at all. 

i've got a ddr3 bench machine in the works for overclocking.


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 27, 2008)

I tested them up to 2.3V as it shows in the review
also as I said in the review, it seems the higher density 2 GB modules are much less responsive to voltage increases...as the voltage scaling graph shows
more noticable gains are found via loosening timings to CL5

and you're welcome for the advice fit


----------



## trt740 (Apr 28, 2008)

nflesher87 said:


> I tested them up to 2.3V as it shows in the review
> also as I said in the review, it seems the higher density 2 GB modules are much less responsive to voltage increases...as the voltage scaling graph shows
> more noticable gains are found via loosening timings to CL5
> 
> and you're welcome for the advice fit



test them in the rampage/maximus board. and see how 4gb fairs with it with two phase power they should go higher


----------



## trt740 (May 1, 2008)

how does this kit work with a rampage?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 1, 2008)

mine are doing good. no where near as good as my 2x1gig set of tracers.


----------



## trt740 (May 1, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> mine are doing good. no where near as good as my 2x1gig set of tracers.



what speeds.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 1, 2008)

1120 seams to be the max so far. they like to run at lower speeds with tight timings.


----------



## nflesher87 (May 1, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> 1120 seams to be the max so far. they like to run at lower speeds with tight timings.



that's about the same as I found cas5, were you able to post cas3?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 1, 2008)

currently running 3-3-3-7-2t @ 720mhz @ 2.2v and getting 8731mb/s


----------

